# pre - skimed drywall



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

anyone use this product before,how is it,how much more money,is it worth the extra price etc.....here's the link http://www.lafargenorthamerica.com/...93130d93138eb/RD_DW_TypeX_Submittal_final.pdf

it's a type of drywall that comes with a coat of mud (skim) on it already


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

whats the price on it


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Now that looks like a winner, maybe in 100 years from now we might get some :thumbup:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

That's kick ass! I'll call my supplier tomorrow.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

You'd have to tint your mud to see anything on this board.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wnybassman said:


> You'd have to tint your mud to see anything on this board.


you got a good point there,how do you find your screws after you do the 1st coat,maybe they tint the drywall ????
plus they recommend using their mud of coarse ,what if they coat it with tuff sanding mud,but you use lite mud etc....
some one should buy and test this product ,,,eh!!!


----------



## comremodel (May 6, 2009)

There is a thread going on over at Painter's Talk about how they can't get paint to stick to it. It doesn't seem to be coated with mud at all, more like a high build primer. You are also supposed to use their special mud to tape. 

-Hal


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not interested in anything that LaFarge has to offer


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Have used Lafage over here in Aus for many years .Their stuff is good to work with with good results . I would imagine the product you are talking about would have some type of guarantee .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I Read some of this over on paint talk, Seems like they are having some issues with it, the coating is smooth as, like bin sealer, when you paint it, it takes a long time to dry as the paint wont soak in on the board but does on the mud which is causing some flashing problems with the paint, Early day yet as with anything new, they might work it out.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> Now that looks like a winner, maybe in 100 years from now we might get some :thumbup:



Why do you always look for something you think might be better?

Don't you have it figured out yet ?

With all this experienced tapers on this site you would think you would have picked up on there methods.



With this said, you have not been able to walk the rice paper with out tearing it up young grasshopper and one day you will have success..........keep trying!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Why do you always look for something you think might be better?
> 
> Don't you have it figured out yet ?
> 
> ...


Thank you for another uncalled for pointless cheapshot mudstar, You just love it dont you, go find someone else to pick at please.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buck is LHAO you know it cazna................


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

nope,not this time,this time i would take cazna's side,to me the painters are getting worse and worse.I would not do a whole house with this product,but some of those sunshine walls,the high ones,you know what I mean,were in same type market and houses.we should not half to.but......probably too expensive any how.good paint would be cheaper.or make a smoother surfaced drywall,paper seems to be getting rougher and rougher:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> 2buck is LHAO you know it cazna................


 
What does LHAO mean??? Oh great one who has 294 posts yet none have any substance to them what so ever. How about you just be nice and interact as a normal person would, or are you really that far up your own arse???

Those level 5 boarded walls might have some flashing problems if the board is not absorbing the paint yet the mud is, prob why they have there own mud, maybe it does not suck in the paint as normal mud does allowing a more even primer coat, There is a pic of it on paint talk.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I have finished it on jobs I have subbed, but never bought on my own so as for cost....I have no clue..on the finish side, i will pass..we used there mud to tape with..gold/white bucket...finished with usg midweight and didn't have a problem seeing stuff..board is really white and midweight has a grey tint compared to the board....as for sanding..it blows..won't feather...I can get edges to sand better on dens armor than that crap and whatever they use is as hard as a wedding pickle...very well could be high build and not mud because it don't want to sand

I don't miss it...put it that way...would much rather L4 and spray plast or just L5 the walls where need be


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

for those wondering WTF?

http://www.twidursystem.com/wallcoating/sprayplast.html

we use this a lot on high light/vestibule situations...but there are a lot of different products about the same...usg makes one called tuff hide I think...just familiar with spray plast


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

looks like another gimic for those looking for an easy way to do smoothwall.Why bother.Just do it normaly (if you know how)And you won,t have to screw around learning yet another way to do a hard days work.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wow,I'm going to sound like cazna here,why do some tapers think with such closed minds,there are times where a architect may call for a level 5 to be achieved by the taper.So this could of been a product where you did level 4 labour to get at level 5 finish,whats there to learn???????
I believe bill from indy (and cazna) that the product has big problems,it sounded good in theory,but what about in practice.Also,It's not the work of most tapers I question,It's the damn painters ,watered down primer etc......maybe we gain with more money in our pockets and not the painters
It's more of a commercial job product,but if it's more cost effective ????


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The product made by Never-Miss sure helps see the mud and "misses". I'll stick with it. We are all looking for new and better/easier ways to maximize our time and material. It's the name of the game to ensure profit. Raising the bottom line is important.


----------

